# with raw ham filling



## Riveritos

Hello,
I have a huge problem with this phrase
_Pasta with raw ham filling_
I know that pasta with ham filling is "těstoviny se šunkovou náplní" in Czech.
But how can you explain that it contains raw ham filling if raw ham is "syrová šunka"?
All my attempts have a meaning of cheese and ham filling, not raw ham filling, so I was wondering if saying "těstoviny plněné sušenou šunkou" can be understood in Czech as pasta filled with raw ham.
Thank you for your help


----------



## Enquiring Mind

What do you mean by "raw ham", Riveritos?  Ham is a cooked product, and therefore cannot be raw.


----------



## Riveritos

Thank you for your reply Enquiring Mind
I'm referring to this product.
I've seen it in Czech sites like this, that's the reason why I know you know it as _syrová šunka_. But syrová reminds me of _sýr_and it's so complicated to make a phrase that clearly explains it's about raw ham, not cheese and ham.
Do you think ​"těstoviny plněné sušenou šunkou" can be easily understood by a Czech person?


----------



## bibax

Syrový (raw) and sýrový (cheese) are different adjectives.
However syrová šunka is not good translation, it reminds syrové maso (raw meat).
Sušená šunka is not good as well, it suggests that the ham is cooked and then dried.
I should use the term pršut (< It. prosciutto < Lat. proexsuctus = desiccated), ham produced by drying, not by cooking. *Těstoviny s pršutem.*

Note: Těstoviny s náplní (pasta with filling) means that every single macarone is filled (by ham, spinach, a mixture, etc.). Těstoviny se sýrem (s boloňskou omáčkou, se šunkou, s vejcem a slaninou, s pršutem, etc.) without the word 'náplní' is correct when cheese (Bolognese sauce, etc.) is simply added to the cooked pasta.


----------



## MarcB

Just a note for the English usage, if  I read raw ham I would not buy it. In American English we use prosciutto like Italians.
You could also say uncooked dry cured ham. I still think prosciutto is best. I am sure that is why EM in post 2 did not understand the question.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

MarcB said:


> ... I am sure that is why EM in post 2 did not understand the question.


Yes, you're absolutely right MarcB!  We use it in the same way, and we would also describe it as dry cured, but definitely not "raw".


----------



## Sherpot

Hey, I'm from Czech Republic and I never used this phrase in my entire life.


----------



## Tchesko

What about "těstoviny s náplní prosciutto"? To me, the Italian word is more likely to be unterstood than the Croatian one (maybe just a matter of personal experience) and the word itself doesn't seem to be a protected designation of origin...


----------

